# So. Cal Nissan Meeting



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i was wondering if anyone in the area of Orange County would like to meet up somewhere. me and James are located in the Irvine vicinity. anyone else up for it?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

im up for it. I live in diamond bar, im pretty close by. I drive by irvine all the time during my team cruises. I can only attend meets if they're on a weekday, haha I got work =(


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Both of you guys need to join So Cal SERCA and come to all the local meets... They are usually held in or around Orange County.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

If you guys want to try to get a GA16 meet going in OC I would be up for that...


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

im in Garden Grove.. .. 94 SE-L Classic..

im up for the meeting.. eh.. how does tonite sound.. 
thursday 5-30-02.. we can go eat dinner at norms or something.. hehe.. damn im hungry now..

hit me up anytime..714-767-0429

juan


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

meet ups would be kool. The only problem is having spare time and getting other people to get together at a certain time/day.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya thats very true. i think summer would be best so school is out of the way.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *ya thats very true. i think summer would be best so school is out of the way. *


I'm in agreement there.

I was thinking maybe next friday (6/14) sometime in the evening. I'm semi-close to Irvine and work in Laguna Hells...I mean Hills, so I'm game with whatever you guys can think of.

-Sam


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

hm the 14th, i was thinking like next month, or end of the month, im still in high school so thats why. graduating class of 2002 though  i get out on the 20th


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *hm the 14th, i was thinking like next month, or end of the month, im still in high school so thats why. graduating class of 2002 though  i get out on the 20th *


 Ah, to be in High School again...I'm Class of 2001  I'm not that far out of high school. I'm in college taking some summer classes. Whatever date works for everyone else, is cool with me...just a little advanced notice...please 

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey . i live in souther cali. i was wondering if im able to meet up with you guyz. i drive a GA16DE .. 1.6 L and well i want to share my nissan with fellow people that owns one. is it ok if i join?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*location*

You should think about having it at Mile Square Park,,,,it's generally located and lots of parking and bbq's...

So Cal GA16 Fest!

I could bring Project 200SX 1.6 if you guys are interested in seeing it...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

OOOOOOOOOOOH yeah. I'd like to physically see it. I'd make time to go to that one... (my fiance would KIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLL me dead!!! )


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm wid Sam, It would be great to meet. Just some advance notice would be good. Evenings during the week is good or weekends if known in advance.

Joe

p.s. Sam, this may actually happen this time LOL


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

who's this sam you're speaking of? 

i think next week in the during the weekdays sometime i'll be free... or maybe this Saturday after 4pm?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *who's this sam you're speaking of?
> 
> i think next week in the during the weekdays sometime i'll be free... or maybe this Saturday after 4pm? *


LOL!! This saturday I know I work...what time I'm not sure, probably like a 12-close (8, 9:30) Its one of those open - ended shifts. If you guys manage to get the ball rolling and I'm at work, go ahead and call my Cell: 949-466-2126

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

let me know where it gonna be @ and directions. i like to join.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

instead of having a meet in a parking lot somehwere, how about someone taking charge and planning this the right way.. make it a real meet. Plan it for at least 3 or 4 weeks in advanace allowing people to arrange their schedules accordingly...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Ideas, Anyone?*



myoung said:


> *instead of having a meet in a parking lot somehwere, how about someone taking charge and planning this the right way.. make it a real meet. Plan it for at least 3 or 4 weeks in advanace allowing people to arrange their schedules accordingly... *


Wellll...anyone? I would think that Karting would be fun...I hear Dromo1 [http://www.dromo1.com] is pretty good. Anyone else have any ideas? If so...get them out...if I can get input from what you guys want to do, I'm more than happy to plan a meet. We could also do the BBQ type deal, maybe at doheney beach, or something...throw out ideas, and then I'll create a new thread with a poll, so we can all vote on whatever everyone likes best.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay well why not have it at someone's house rather than a public place cause you know how the cops are. I wouldnt mind having it at my house but i dont know how many people would go. We could have a BBQ and just watch the little hondas pass by with their mouths wide open. P.S. I am also the part of the class of 2002 so it would have to wait until after the 19th.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *OKay well why not have it at someone's house rather than a public place cause you know how the cops are. I wouldnt mind having it at my house but i dont know how many people would go. We could have a BBQ and just watch the little hondas pass by with their mouths wide open. P.S. I am also the part of the class of 2002 so it would have to wait until after the 19th. *


Its not a bad idea. Around the end of July/beginning of august, I'll have the house to myself for a little over a week, and right behind my house is Trabuco Canyon, which is a nice windy road where we can have some fun with our cars  I don't mind holding it here. I'll find exact dates out asap.

-Sam


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *OKay well why not have it at someone's house rather than a public place cause you know how the cops are. *


This is supposed to be a car meet, right...not a drag race. 

There have been numerous SERCA and 240 events with absolutly no hassles. 

If you act like an ass then you deserve to be hassled by the cops.

A place like mile square park or Vetrans Park....

Do this right and call it the first annual GA16 So Cal Meet...


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont even know where mile square park or veterans park are


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2002)

I agree with Michael, Let's do this right. I'm in the OC area so it's halfway between San Diego and LA. People could come from both areas. 

I'll throw a date out .... July 13th 
cuz i know many of you have graduations and july 4th weeken things to go to.... So how does that sound?

I wouldn't mind trying to help put this thing together, only if someone wants to join me in planning this.
The first GA16DE meet/bbq possibly..

Michael: where are those parks exactly? And do you think we need to talk to the recreations dept in reserving a spot?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Joe,

I wouldnt mind helping you with this if you need my help. Well I live in L.A. County so i could try and get people from around here to go. Lets do this right. July 13 sounds cool. Now all we need is a place.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'd help but I'm getting married July 6 so I'm booked till past then. Sorry guys.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i start class july 13 so iono.. ill hafta see


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i will help out since i started this thread. a park is fine cause were not doing anything illegal, just a friendly gathering. set up a time and place so we can get this going. i figure July 13th sounds good. PM me whoever wants to help.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

or everyone just show up at the 240 bbq in a couple of weeks,,,everyone is invited (all nissans)


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm this post is a lil late, but id like to see project 200sx, heh.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> *or everyone just show up at the 240 bbq in a couple of weeks,,,everyone is invited (all nissans) *


that would be a good idea. i think we should just have it there. and we get to see a whole bunch of 240s as well. just post the info on here, its not on the 240sx car club page.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ok me and teknokid want to get this working and have a GA16 meet, but others are welcome as well. so far i counted 9 people:

1. me
2. teknokid
3. sentraracer97
4. myoung
5. sr20kidd
6. stealthb14
7. liuspeed
8. james
9. ktip25

hows about August 2nd for all of you? its a friday so hopefully most people can make it. i think the best time we could have it is probably the afternoon til whenever. we could all go eat afterwards too. post all your suggests of places to hold it. thinking the park would be best.

oh ya, myoung, bring Project 1.6!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hell yeah, that would be cool if you brough P1.6 (project 1.6)


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would be down for a GA powered meet up. Just name a place and time to meet up at and I'll try my best to be there. In addition, I'll try to drag a few other GA drivers in this, haha.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My original suggestion stands with having it at like a state beach (Doheney, for example) , and having a BBQ (Plan to follow later on in this post), and then possibly going for a 'spirited' cruise down PCH, or after the BBQ we can go Karting at Dromo1. The way I look at it (you can agree or disagree with me on this) is that OC is an ideal place to hold a meet, because it is equidistant from Los Angeles and San Diego. If anyone else has a suggestion for the meet...voice it now, or forever hold your peace . Waldo, drag as many GA owners as you can, the more the better.

This is just a thought for the BBQ. I know most state parks and beaches do have BBQs, etc. What I am thinking is that everyone contributes, weather it is bringing the stuff to grill, or bringing some sides, desserts, drinks...whatever. We can set up a web page, nothing fancy, people that are interested e-mail either AznVirus, or whomever we designate as the person to recieve the RSVP, and in the e-mail include the number of people in your party, and what you would like to bring. 

Sorry for the long post, but I was on a roll here!! 

-Sam


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

http://www.worldwidechang.com/Pics/Misc/bbq062202.gif


Here's the flier for the 240 meet...

An all GA meet would be cool... If you had it at Veterans Park in Cerritos I could probably drag Mike K over...

Also we are planning a NPM meet sometime this summer... maybe at Mossy Nissan... but its in the early stages of planning so that's really all I can say now...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen that Flyer, Alex has it on Freshalloy, Right now I am in the process of setting up a basic website just giving the sketchy details, and as more details such as location I will update. Also, I am starting a list of those interested in attending.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2002)

hey there peeps i heard about this little meet on the B15 site.....im down for a meet just say when and where so i can get the day off. plus i told stealth that we could also have it at some state park around my pad called kenneth Hahn. just a suggestion plus im down to contribute some $ if needed as i think for those who can make should, what you guys think?.......................


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

*SD/SoCal: Mini-Meet Friday, June 21st*

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=127840
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43135
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?&threadid=27932
http://www.club240.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=901


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2002)

whats up people... im kinda new in here but heard that you guys were tryin to get a meet together... im totally down! im tired of rollin past the car wash and watchin 20 hondas roll out and try to race. im practically stock and still eat em up... 

anybody figure out a time/date/location


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

hondas blow said:


> *whats up people... im kinda new in here but heard that you guys were tryin to get a meet together... im totally down! im tired of rollin past the car wash and watchin 20 hondas roll out and try to race. im practically stock and still eat em up...
> 
> anybody figure out a time/date/location *


read a couple posts before and we set it on Aug. 2nd. we are still deciding where to have it, but were focusing on a beach area. it would be nice to take pics as well at the beach, but im afraid it might be crowded, so that takes me back to the park idea. please send ideas people  we will be setting a webpage up soon.

as for the other meets, if you want to show just show. i probably wont go to the one this sat the 22nd (240sx meet), but ill probably show for the Mini-meet.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Im not going to the 240sx meet either. What's the mini-meet?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey joe teknokid

give me a call.. im willing to help out and show you where the parks are.. well at least mile square.

infact we can do a little mini meat this weekend anytime friday 6-19 thru 6-21 its up to you guys, im in garden grove. also located in OC

714-767-0924

juan


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

i dont think the beach is a good idea, i like my paint and i dont need it to get any weaker. hehe we should be somewhere were we can be seen by everyone....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

check the other thread for info about the mini meet, were meeting tonight (friday 21st).


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I doubt highly i will go to the minimeet because there is still graduation parties i have to attend. I am still pissed cause they scratched up my car during graduation. It looks really bad and you can tell they were doing it for a while. okay well I am still down for August 2nd and right now we still dont have a set place. Ill talk to Aznvirus about it and here is an updated list of who is going to go.
1. Teknokid (me)
2. Aznvirus
3. sentraracer97
4. myoung
5. sr20kidd
6. stealthb14
7. liuspeed
8. james
9. ktip25
10. sr20kidd
11. hondas blow

anyone else who is willing to attend please post.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Web Page Up!!*

Allrighty people, I got bored at work and created a webpage for this meet. I have a list of attendees from these forums, as well as others. If you are bringing friends (More the Merrier), let AznVirus or Myself know so we can get a final head count....for an RSVP date we are looking at Monday, July 29th. The reason being is so that if we do the BBQ deal, we know how much food to bring, and whatnot. 

Its a geocrappies website right now. You can find it at http://www.geocities.com/stealthb14/index.html

Note: If I can get it on another non-free site, I will let you all know.

-Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

what time are we lookin at on the 2nd?! let me know if there is anything that we can bring... its kinda shady showin up empty handed! oh damn... im not even sure that ill have my car back by then. that whole DET swap thing might get in the way.... 

ill keep you posted and let you know by the 29th

late-


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Time*

I would think mid to late afternoon.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

how about we start at 1 PM and end whenevers, after the meet we could go cruising.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Mid to late afternoon was what I was thinking. I talked it over with Deric (aznvirus) and he was cool about it. But stealth14, we had the date set for August 2nd not July 29. PLease change it.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

hey guys im down. if its a mini meet, lets not make it too far


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Sam,

You work at onebox? Did you ever know a kid named David Wise?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Hey Sam,
> You work at onebox? Did you ever know a kid named David Wise? *


James, 
hahaha..no I wish  I work for JC Penney. I was referred to onebox by a friend.  I'm sorry I wasn't too clear. hahahah


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Mid to late afternoon was what I was thinking. I talked it over with Deric (aznvirus) and he was cool about it. But stealth14, we had the date set for August 2nd not July 29. PLease change it. *


Chris,

I was saying RSVP by July 29th, so people know how much to bring, and we have an idea of how many people are coming to the meet. 

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, that's cool. Just saw your email address and thought that you worked there. 

Back to the subject, whenever it is just let me know and I can meet you there.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sorry I'm not available on Aug 2... that whole weekend is booked.....

Plus that's a friday...wouldn't it be better if you planned it on a Sat or Sun?

Where did you guys decide to have it anyways?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *sorry I'm not available on Aug 2... that whole weekend is booked.....
> 
> Where did you guys decide to have it anyways? *


 Aww damn. I was looking forward to seeing project 200SX


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry Sam... Just getting really busy with the wedding!. Hey there's a few parks around here we might consider meeting at... ORRRR... come over to my work place!!! We got a pretty big parking lot! HAHAHAHA.... 

Hey Sam you want to meet up this weekend or something, my car will be back from the shop with a new coat of paint, I won't ashamed of the looks anymore! Unfortunately I'm still running on steelies...

My house has a gated area so cops don't usually come in there! PM me!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *Hey Sam you want to meet up this weekend or something, my car will be back from the shop with a new coat of paint, I won't ashamed of the looks anymore! Unfortunately I'm still running on steelies... *


 Sounds like a good idea ... I close both friday and saturday nights...I can talk to one of my coworkers and see if they don't mind switching an opening shift for my closing shift. (I've got _some_ pull there  ). Lets see if we can get a couple other people in on this, as well...guys night out


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bamboo Hut in San Diego is a great restaurant...


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone for a meetup this fryday nite. 
im bout it bout it. let me know.. my number is somewhere in this thread look for it. hehe


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Bamboo Hut in San Diego is a great restaurant... *


thanks for the suggestion, but were looking to throw a BBQ or something of that sort.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay, yeah i realized July 29 is RSVP after I posted. Sorry.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

so the meet is july 29th then right?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

D'oh! No July 29 is the last day to RSVP.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

where is it at??? give a specific place plz


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

As of right now there is not set place but we have a park in mind. Now which park is still to be determined. Deric (aznvirus), Sam (stealthB14) and I are still deciding where to have it at. Remember July 29 last day to RSVP, August 2nd is the set date for the meet.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

haha my bad. well im up for it. But how comes it so far away? I have 3 other friends comign along. They wanna c some sentra action, haha.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *haha my bad. well im up for it. But how comes it so far away? I have 3 other friends comign along. They wanna c some sentra action, haha. *


 We want to give everyone some advance notice, so they can request time off of work (note to self: Request time off), and make arrangements with their buddies and caravan up to the meet. The reason for the July 29th RSVP is so we have a head count, and know how many people we are going to be expecting, ya know?

-Sam


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *haha my bad. well im up for it. But how comes it so far away? I have 3 other friends comign along. They wanna c some sentra action, haha. *


everything is far from Diamond Bar...lol..j/k


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Streets of Willow: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36801


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

LoL yeah thats true, but lol i phrased it wrong. What I meant to say is how come the planned date is so far away. Heh my bad


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sam your inbox is full....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LOL...Let me clean out the crap in there, and go ahead and resend in a minute. K?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *everything is far from Diamond Bar...lol..j/k *


Shoot, everything is far from Moreno Valley. If you want to do anything out here in the Inland Empire, you gotta drive somewhere else to do it.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

What's up guys, I just ran into this thread. Mile Square Park would be a perfect location for the meet you are planning. The meet that the 240 guys had turned out great. There's plenty of parking and BBQ's there. Unless you rather have it at someones house, which I think is a bad idea to begin with. If you guys are gonna meet sometime soon to plan this let me know, I would be more than happy to help out. 

Martin
[email protected]


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

do they charge for parking everyday? or is there a time when they dont charge?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *do they charge for parking everyday? or is there a time when they dont charge? *


 I believe it is charged on a daily basis there.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

They charge $4 on the weekends and $2 on weekdays.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Legg Lake Park or Whittier Narrows Park in the city of South El Monte is pretty big. They have plenty of BBQ's and parking. Monday-Friday parking is free. Saturday and Sunday parking is $3 all day. Both parks are within walking distance of each other so that's why I included them together.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that a decision for the location of this meet should be made by the end of the week. A lot of interest is being lost because not many people are gonna pencil this in on their calenders if they don't even know where its gonna be. You guys should also consider changing the meet to a Saturday. Not everyone is on summer vacation, people work. Just some suggestions so we can have the biggest turnout possible. 

Martin
By the way, why is the meet being held on a Friday?


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i think the meeting is being held on a friday because a lot of people seem to be open fridays. I only work weekends.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

that is true, fridays seem more convenient, but i do know people work. ill have to discuss it more with sam and chris and maybe we could start it later than 1 PM (more like 4 or 5 PM). me and sam will visit the parks soon and see if everything will be ok. we want it to be close enough for everyone, and not ridiculously far for others.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes, Friday is more convenient for many because they work on the weekends and I just think it is a great way to kick off the weekend.


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Let's just start a poll. As soon as a location is set, ask everyone when they would rather go.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Poll Posted.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

As of Friday June 28, 2002, there is 15 people who are planning to attend including myself, Sam(stealthB14), and Deric(aznvirus). Since we will be having a BBQ, I think the organization part of this meet should begin now so we have time to fix any inconveniences. If there is something you would like to bring or contribute to the meet, by all means go ahead and post. There is still plenty of time for those of you who want to join the meet. Remember RSVP July 29, meet August 2.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Correction -- eighteen people right now.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ok i need to see if the time is ok for most people so im going to make a new poll/thread. please respond if you plan to go.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*WoW!!!!*

Damn, I've not only posted in these forums, but hit up Altimas.net, Maxima.org, B15Sentra.net, as well as many others. and the response has been overwhelmingly positive here. On the site, we have a total of 21 confirmed, but on my list, I'm looking at about 25+ joining -- thats confirmed. The undecideds could bring us up to about 30+. The three of us (AznVirus, Teknokid, and Myself) are working to make sure you guys won't be disappointed, and as an added bonus we are working on throwing in an added treat, for all of you out there, I won't tell you what it is until I get 100 per cent confirmation on it. 

Tip: Bring Friends! The more the merrier!

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oooo ooo ooo!!! I know I know!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *oooo ooo ooo!!! I know I know! *


shhhhh! Don't spoil it for those that don't know yet!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i wont tell anyone.............


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *i wont tell anyone............. *


Let me think about that...mmmmm....NO!


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol haha, well I can't wait till August 2nd. Damn I feel like a kid at a candy store.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I know, I know. If Sam does get this treat for you guys, trust me, you wont regret it.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *lol haha, well I can't wait till August 2nd. Damn I feel like a kid at a candy store.  *


Shoot, the closer it gets to August 2nd, the more stuff I have to fix on my car. Hopefully my car will be up to standards when the day comes.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Dont worry. Just bring your car. My car is looking pretty crappy right now. Im still mad cause of the scratches on my door.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Dont worry. Just bring your car. My car is looking pretty crappy right now. Im still mad cause of the scratches on my door. *


 Yeah...don't worry too much about mods. We're there to just hang out, have fun, and get to know one another.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

dont worry teknokid, I have more than scratches on my passenger side. I even have some dent that came out of nowhere on the roof of my car. It's some ugly blue scratch.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *why are we having this meet on a friday and not a saturday...
> 
> august 3rd should be the date *


 Juan. I posted my reply in the thread you created.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

(the scratches) get me so irritated. When im going out somewhere in my car, i always look at it b 4 i get in my car. I want to fix them but I dont have the time right now.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Update -- and Directions!*

Okay, here's an update on the meet. 

We've bumped the start time from 1 pm to about 2pm, We will have a barbecue at the meet, unlimited food/drink will be $5 per person (If you have any objections to this, speak now). Also parking at Mile Square is $2 per Entering Vehicle. 

Noel Saw from Freshalloy.com will be there with some of the 350z t-shirts for sale. Woo Hoo!! 

Those of you that have *not* confirmed yet, please either Private Message me, or send me an e-mail with your e-mail address, so I can add you to our ever-growing list, and keep you abreast of all the details.

*Directions:* 

*Coming from San Diego (South)* 
Take 5 North 
Merge onto 405 North 
Exit Euclid St. 
Take a Left onto Euclid 
Mile Square Park will be on the Left Side 

*Coming from Los Angeles (North)* 
Take 5 South 
Exit Euclid St. 
Take a Right onto Euclid 
Mile Square Park will be on the Right Side 

*Side Notes:* There are many parking lots, all are named by letter (Lot A, Lot B, Lot C, etc...) and we dont really know what Parking Lot we will take on that day, but all of them are connected to the same road inside the park. the thing is we can't reserve a parking lot so we are just going to get there when it first opens and hope it does not fill up (most likely not though cause each lot is fairly big). One of us will stand at the entrance of the park to inform which Parking Lot we will be at (we will hold a sign) on the day of the meet.

If you have any more questions, you can either post them here, or e-mail me at [email protected] 

Thanks! 
-Sam


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think that the best entrance to go in is on Euclid, closest to the corner of Euclid and Warner. The parking lot thats closest to that entrance is really easy to see and a good size. It can accomodate at least 60-75 cars. 

At least this way people aren't driving around the whole park looking for the sign.

Martin


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> * Juan. I posted my reply in the thread you created. *



thanks sam.. i saw it.. grr. hehe.. 

ok ok i'll i cant guarantee itll be clean but ill show.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *thanks sam.. i saw it.. grr. hehe..
> 
> ok ok i'll i cant guarantee itll be clean but ill show. *


 hehehe  Juan, it doesn't have to be clean...you could make some excuse on why its not...but hey...we're here to meet the people behind the famed/infamous screennames.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Update -- and Directions!*



stealthb14 said:


> *Those of you that have not confirmed yet, please either Private Message me, or send me an e-mail with your e-mail address, so I can add you to our ever-growing list, and keep you abreast of all the details.
> [*


Hey Sam I still dont see my name on the list.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sorry...*

I haven't had a chance to update the site yet, but I have you on my mailing list  I'll be posting all the updated info in a day or so. (I'm at work right now, so I can't do too much...)

-Sam


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

martin_g34 said:


> *I think that the best entrance to go in is on Euclid, closest to the corner of Euclid and Warner. The parking lot thats closest to that entrance is really easy to see and a good size. It can accomodate at least 60-75 cars.
> 
> At least this way people aren't driving around the whole park looking for the sign.
> 
> Martin *


Lot A is nice, but on that specific day, we wont know if that Lot will get filled pretty quick. we cant reserve any spots so i hope everyone will show before the crowd comes. most of the lots can accomodate all the cars, but we wont find out which one to use until that day.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*Until??*

I confirmed. I would like to see what's going on with the rest of the Nissan family in the area. Unfortunately I do work Fridays. Comming from San Diego could be a little time consuming with traffic at 4:30 all the way to the 405. Hope it's still cracking at 6:00 PM.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ya, dont worry, im sure we will be there for a couple of hours and then we are figuring out what to do afterward.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

_*Note:*_ anyone who is driving, bring $2 in change or dollar bills for the entrance to the park (its a machine), cause im not sure if there will be a change person there.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Post Meet Fun *

Deric and I were thinking, after the whole BBQ/break-the-ice event, about heading over to dromo1 for some karting action...a little competition never hurt anyone  What do you all think? We thrive on your feedback.

On another note, I've updated the page a little bit, and changed the layout slightly, but the most updated list of those attending are up at http://www.geocitites.com/stealthb14 If I missed you, let me know!

-Sam


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah sure why not. I'm up for anything. We gonna do some cruising?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraRacer97 said:


> *yeah sure why not. I'm up for anything. We gonna do some cruising? *


 That is a possiblity...we like to keep options open, see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Cruising would be cool but just remember to be responsible and not do anything stupid.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Dromo1 Details*

Here's something to chew on...

We called dromo1 and they suggested we reserve a spot for our group...that means that we (the organizers) front the money, and then have you all that are interested, and that do attend reimburse us.

Another option with this Dromo1 deal is that we can all show up at Dromo1, and then we each purchase tickets separatley.

Those who are under eighteen, require parental consent. (in the form of a note or letter, or something). 

Let us know what you think!

-Sam


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

I would never do anything stupid while cruising........well........no i would never even imagine it.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im down with the meet. August 2nd. im there..

hey Teknokid. let me follow you there since ur better with the roads in cali.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well im going to be with Deric (aznvirus) and Sam (stealthB14) that day so if you want to go with me to meet up with them that would be cool. 

Sam: I dont know if I can stay at your house the night b 4 because i have some stuff to do here so how about I go really early that friday and I take my friend Eshei, if thats okay


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I might be able to make for an hour or so after all....


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

that would be great Mike, please bring Project 200SX!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The pictures from P1.6 dont do it justice im sure, i know it will be better in person. Thats if you bring it, of course.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Sam likes my sig at Altimas.net


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

*kewl*

count me in for sure. this sounds like it's going to be pretty cool!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Sam likes my sig at Altimas.net *


 LOL, thats right, Ry


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

LET ME KNOW WHEN ILL GO . NE 1 ELSE IN THE 909 SAN BERNARDINO ARES?


----------



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

sr20ser,

i'm in the 909 area code. the meet is august 2 at mile square park in fountain valley -- check out the rest of the thread for more details. if you wanna head over together, pm me.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in the 909 area as well. If you guys see an Asian guy driving a Red B13 that is lowered with tinted windows and B13 SE-R wheels, that is me. I'm mainly driving around the Riverside/Moreno Valley/San Bernardino area. I go down to West Covina area a few times in a month, so you might be able to catch me on either the 60 or 10 freeways.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

HOW FAR IS FOUTAIN VALLEY FROM SAN BERNARDINO? I NEVER HEARD OF IT


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Fountain Valley is in Orange County. I think it'll be about an hour away from San Berdu.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im from 909 area.. n-e-one wanna be my navigator?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

what time does the meet start and end??? i dont get off of work till 2and i dont wanna head out their when its gunna end


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude...the BBQ/Ice breaker/meet and greet starts at 2, and won't end for a good long while, and afterewards we're looking at maybe going cruising out in the area, and maybe heading to dromo1 for some karting action. I suggest checking out the website at http://www.geocities.com/stealthb14 as well as reading through this thread. 

-Sam


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *im from 909 area.. n-e-one wanna be my navigator? *


directions are on the website, if you want a direct route, go to http://maps.yahoo.com/py/ddResults.py and type your address on the left, and here is the Mile Square Park address.

Mile Square Regional Park 
16801 Euclid Ave 
Fountain Valley, CA 92708


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

i think ill be bringing pictures. hehe.. yea i know.. but im sorry my car is feeling real sick. :0)


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Nissan Group Meet 2*

Nissan Group Meet 2 
For all you older fellows this is what im planning out to do.

i was thinkin about having a big ol BBQ at some park on August 17 , 2002. Place isnt confirmed yet cuz i want to know how many people are gonna be coming. but it gonna be like 6 bux a head ( to cover food n drink) . everyone welcome every car welcome. but in order for this to work i need to know for sure at least 8 people that is willing to come. let me know by email. ( [email protected]) or let me know here by pm or post. hope this can turn out great. No big races or cruises unless organized by someone else but just a BBQ and hang out and get together. more info will be posted as soon as i get a confirm 8 people for sure gonna go. but also we might doing a lilttle car tuning while we are at it as well. lemme know if your interested.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*MEET SHIRT WILL BE THERE !!*

*THERE WILL BE MEET SHIRTS THERE !!!!!!! PRICE WILL BE POSTED CLOSE TO THE MEET BUT IF ANYONE WANTS ONE PLEASE CONFIRM ASAP NOW !!!*


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Have you guys included www.sr20deforum.com

there may be a few that would go...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *Have you guys included www.sr20deforum.com
> 
> there may be a few that would go... *


 Brad, yes we have, but there have been no responses....eh...who knows. If you can pull some strings and some teeth, itd be cool if you could get some to go 

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*shirts.*

*here is the final product of the nissan meet shirts for souther california.




















If interested in ordering one please email me or put your name here !

Please Include Size and color of shirt (black/white only).

Thanx !.

Prices will be posted as soon as i get 12 people confirmed ! Thanx Again !
* 

(Moderators i know this is the wrong area but please dont move thanx !)

change back due to MYOUNG post. I listen 2 him and no others.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll be there.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Hello? Anyone in here...??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone the prices for the shirt goes like this.


White Shirt
small = 18
med = 20
large = 20
XL = 25
XXL= 25

Black Shirt

Small = 20
Med=22
Large 22
XL=26
XXL=26


in order for me to make them i will need pre-orders. please get me at least 50 people that want shirts and the price will stay the same.

If you order now and send money to me through paypal [email protected]


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> *Hello? Anyone in here...?? *


i know what you mean, its getting kind of dead in here. dont worry though cause everything is going as planned and we are going to throw this no matter what.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> *
> i know what you mean, its getting kind of dead in here. dont worry though cause everything is going as planned and we are going to throw this no matter what. *


 I'll try and get a final head count for you all by the end of tonight regarding the meet, so far, everything is going very very well, it absolutley shattered my expectations for this meet. Deric, Chris and I have decided to make this event an annual thing, due to the extreme amount of interest, we're looking to hold events in the spring time, as well, as miscellaneous mini-meets throughout the year.

-Sam


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> * I'll try and get a final head count for you all by the end of tonight regarding the meet, so far, everything is going very very well, it absolutley shattered my expectations for this meet. Deric, Chris and I have decided to make this event an annual thing, due to the extreme amount of interest, we're looking to hold events in the spring time, as well, as miscellaneous mini-meets throughout the year.
> 
> -Sam *


SD usually has mini-meets once a month..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You really need to move them in the future to a weekend.....

I mean come on...Friday afternoon? not a good day..


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *You really need to move them in the future to a weekend.....
> 
> I mean come on...Friday afternoon? not a good day.. *


Oh quit your whining Mike .

In future, yes they will be on a saturday, It does seem to work a bit better, but it is a bit late now to change it. August 2nd was a date thrown out, and we ran with it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *
> Oh quit your whining Mike .
> 
> In future, yes they will be on a saturday, It does seem to work a bit better, but it is a bit late now to change it. August 2nd was a date thrown out, and we ran with it. *


hahaha.... ya but some of us "old" guys have like...families and jobs and stuff like that... we don't get the Summer off......lol...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *hahaha.... ya but some of us "old" guys have like...families and jobs and stuff like that... we don't get the Summer off......lol... *


 Hey...I have a job.  Anyways, are you gonna make an appearance or not? We'd all love to see Project 1.6!!  If not, we'll set up a mini-meet, and then you can show it off 

-Sam


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Would anyone be interested in Eaglite bulbs?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey everyone the prices for the shirt goes like this.


White Shirt
small = 18
med = 20
large = 20
XL = 25
XXL= 25

Black Shirt

Small = 20
Med=22
Large 22
XL=26
XXL=26


in order for me to make them i will need pre-orders. 
If you order now and send money to me through paypal [email protected]

please add 5 bux for shipping cost.. (i know it alot but i gotta pay for package and postage).


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

If anyone is interested in any of these products, let me know before this Wednesday. E-mail me.

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=44406
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=40745
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50612
http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46543


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

does that mean the famous Mike Young isnt gonna come?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

SD Caravan: http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=49701


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2002)

OK GUYS I JUST WANNA MAKE SURE THIS IS RIGHT BEFORE I HEAD OUT THEIR. (IM IN SAN BERNARDINO)FROM THE 91w/55s/405n/exit euclid.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

SR2091SER said:


> *OK GUYS I JUST WANNA MAKE SURE THIS IS RIGHT BEFORE I HEAD OUT THEIR. (IM IN SAN BERNARDINO)FROM THE 91w/55s/405n/exit euclid. *


thats perfect, then follow the instructions on the website.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is my list of those attending the meet (those that have RSVP'ed me). If you don't see your name. Let me know via e-mail and I will add you.

-Sam

If you see a (+x) [x = a number], that means I have you down for that many in your party. If there are more people in your party than what I have listed, please e-mail me and let me know

1 Sam (StealthB14) 
2 Deric (AznVirus)	
3 James	
4 Joe (Ktip25)	
5 Chris (Teknokid)	
6 Liuspeed 
7 SentraRacer97 
8 
9 Juan (Sr20KidD) 
10 Waldo98 
11 Hondas Blow 
12 Darwin (DJDDUB) 
13 Ryan (Infiniti I30t)	
14 Travanx 
15 Unison8 
16 John (Greendot) 
17 PT 
18 
19 Adarsh (MaxedOut2G) 
20 Noel Saw 
21 Martin (Martin_G34) 
22 John R 
23 Pedro (NismoXR)
24 John (jdspev)
25 Tommy (200'side
26 Rob M. 
27 Bryan (AltimaSpeed120)
28 ZKrazy 
29 EtrnalE 
30 CrazeD_SpecV 
31 Eric 
32 Stephen (weed101160) 
33 Stanton (Boogieboo101)
34 Jason (hard_charger) 
35 Hami S.
36 Quentin Ivey
37 
38 BassX101
39 T.J. Lee [+2]
40 Munker [+1]
41 Miguel (Enigma3234u)
42 Don Quist [+1]
43 Darknight98
44 Chris (abstrakt)
45 Phil (ga16denismo)
46 Ry
47 Jandbufano
48 Henrik (Maxed Up)
49 Vincent (VVDA)
50 Brian (BA)
51 Sean (OCMax)
52 Adrian (Leather-V) [+1]
53 Nick (TwinTurbo300ZX)
54 Oscar (MaxTrax) [+1]
55 Chris (StreetRacer)
56 Daniel (DJ TOPIK)
57 Ricardo (87BLUMR2)
58 E.J. (wishihadaskyline) [+1]
59 Quatham (Silver Spec V) [+1]
60 Juan (vlaysie1)
61 Conrad (TwoRules)[+2]
62 Junkambal
63 Johnny (Trendyradiosux)
64 Peter (Darksands)
65 Dnyspeed


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

DUDE COUNT ME IN FOR SURE. I WONT B ABLE 2 HEAD OUT TILL 2 CAUSE THATS WHEN I GET OUT OF WORK

ADAM
91 SE-R


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

eh i dont have a job no more.. so ill be there early.. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

anyone from the west LA area going wanna caravan down or something? try to catch me on aim : uclagee or email me [email protected]


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

This looks like it's going to be fun.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

OKay well everything is going smooth so far. Damn im nervous about tommorrow, i hope everyone has a good and safe time tommorrow. Everyone who can, please bring a camera, whether its video or pictures. It looks like a big turn out and i hope there will be honda, acura, toyota, and mitsubishi owners there so they can see just how bad ass Nissan owners can be


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Ok guys n gals, the meet is coming up very very soon so start washing your cars and get ready to show it off. hope to see you all there. thanks for everyones support in showing interest in it. if anyone gets lost or has any questions, call me or sam.

my cell - 949-290-7447
Sam's cell - 949-466-2126


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Only 2 and 1/2 hours left until the beginning of the meet. Its cloudy right now which i hope clears up later though. My car loves the cold weather. Just have to do a few things and I'll take off with my homie Eshei and my bestfriend Karla. Hope to see you guys there and hope you all have fun.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Thank you all for coming and supporting us. now, here are the pics from the meet.

http://www.geocities.com/aznvirus25/8-2-02.html

or you could just go from my page... http://www.nituning.cjb.net/

 

we will be setting up a webpage w/ info on future meets and plans. stay tuned cause we are thinking of a track day for the next meet. thanks again.



Deric


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

your site cant handle it...too much traffic...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*MUST SELL !!*

GREAT DEAL !! I STILL HAVE A LOT OF THE SHIRTS FROM AUG 2nd MEET !!! I REALLY NEED TO SELL THEM BECAUSE I DONT NEED THIS MANY ON ME !! PLEASE PLEASE BUY AND SUPPORT YOUR GA16DE PEOPLE IN SOUTHERN CALI !! !

here what they look like :




















HERE ARE THE NEW PRICES !!

SMALL : $12

MEDIUM : $15

LARGE : $16

XL : $20

XXL : $22



Shipping regularly add $2 with tracking number.


Shipping USPS Priority Mail is $5 with tracking number.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for holding such a great meet guys!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I enjoyed myself. Nice to meet all of you guys.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It was great meeting all of you guys. Sure, some things did not go as planned, (BBQ!), but everything turned out pretty well for my first meet. Deric, Chris and I will be looking into a track event for our next meet. The summer BBQ will be a fixture, and hopefully a bit better (we'll bring match-lite charcoal this time), and hopefully we will try and make it as enjoyable for everyone. Once again, thanks for coming!

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey! 

great meet ! it was awesome to see so many enthusiast.

well next time i wont be printing 50 shirts no more..

only 10 !


im still having a hard time selling them.. even though i dropped my price.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It was a great meet. Even though I got there late. Damn 5 Freeway. I really enjoyed meeting all of you and the meet was fun. Especially that girl with her gold altima. That was pretty tight. I cant wait until the next meet. Hope to see more of you there. It was a pleasure working with you both, Sam and Deric. Would love to do it again.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah good meet guys. Sorry I couldn't stay longer. I had to work and frigging couldnt bring my car neways. LoL damn judge.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what happened to your ride?

and oh btw.. do u want a t-shirt sentraracer97?


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Kool meet up guys. Good job on organizating the shit and cooking the food. Nice to meet new nissan people and see old faces again.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

nothing happened to my ride, just that my license got suspended. Umm if I had money i'd get a shirt, but i just got done paying of my $343 ticket.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ouch.. double ouch.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

aznvirus your mailbox is full.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*More Pics*

Noel from FreshAlloy.com was at the meet, and took some pics.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *aznvirus your mailbox is full. *


its clean now


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wow.. im amazed people are passing up offer for the pulley.. it 168 shipping included. and for southern cali people it can be picked up for 158.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

if i can manage to pay all my debt off in a 2 week period, ill be in. But most likely this isnt happening.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

correction.. you got 2 and a half weeks. maybe 3 week to pay them off and join in


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

ahhh haha awesome


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

*Re: More Pics*



stealthb14 said:


> *Noel from FreshAlloy.com was at the meet, and took some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's my engine bay 

Tevs


----------

